# Bad Day.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/p320x320/1002000_10152073565494050_1412666677_n.jpg


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats funny.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

That's awesome! Thanks, I'm still chuckling.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

And the bovine seams to be saying " Hump day!"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I cannot recall which was on top, but when I was a kid my dad had his "I saw it in Maine" t shirt. A horse on a cow or vise versa.

The funny part is the shirt came from my grandma unknowingly from a garage we. He had worn the shirt numerous times before someone pointed out to him what was on the shirt.


----------

